# welcher köder auf karpfen am weiher



## Karpfenfreak-94 (26. März 2008)

Welchen köder verwendet ihr am weiher auf karpfen zu welcher jahreszeit und tageszeit??????????Um möglichst die dicken zu fangen:v:v:v:v:v:v


----------



## Karpfenfreak-94 (26. März 2008)

*AW: welcher köder auf karpfen am weiher*

und welche methoden???


----------



## _Pepe_ (26. März 2008)

*AW: welcher köder auf karpfen am weiher*

Boilies und Hartmais an der Haarmontage in der Kombination mit 'nem Festblei...|supergri


----------



## Fishhunter1993 (27. März 2008)

*AW: welcher köder auf karpfen am weiher*

also fast das gleiche würde ich dir au raten, aber wenn dir die boilies zu teuer werden kannst au mit frolic fischen, müsste in der regel au klappen(aber halt au schön anfüttern) !! ähm zur jahreszeit soll galub im winter - mitte frühling was fischiges(muschelflavour ect) und im sommer - mitte herbst was fruchtiges/süßes (multifrutti, honig ect gut sein), aber mais geht fast immer, kann dann allerdings au ne brasse oda sonstifes hingehen und sind dann au meisntens net die größten karpfen !! aber ich fische meistens mit frolic weil ich noch schüler bin uns slebst nichts verdiene und boilies mir somit zu teuer sind, einiger nachteil bei längeren ansitzen taugt frolic nichts da es sich shcnell auflöst musst halt alle 1,5-2 std wechseln...


----------



## -]Carphunter[- (27. März 2008)

*AW: welcher köder auf karpfen am weiher*

Um das Problem mit dem sich auflösenden Frolic kann man leicht lösen... 

Man fragt einfach seine Mutter nach einer ausgdienten Strumpfhose und schneidet dann ein Stück heraus. 

Danach zeiht man den Frolic rein und zieht es so fest das man die einzelnen Poren der Strumpfhose sieht, danach auf der Rückseite mit einem Stück Leadcore zusammenbinden... 
Das hält 24h ohne Probleme...


----------



## trout-spezi (27. März 2008)

*AW: welcher köder auf karpfen am weiher*

ich als nicht-karpfen-profi hab mal
die frage wie bekomme ich hartmais
ans haar??
boillie, frolic etc is klar, aber hartmais!?|kopfkrat
ich frag mal so unverschämt dazwischen,
weil ich dass grad hier gelesen hab.

mfg


----------



## _Pepe_ (28. März 2008)

*AW: welcher köder auf karpfen am weiher*

Am Besten zu Hause aufkochen und dann wie ein Boilie mit der Boilienadel auf's Haar ziehen...
Kannst ja noch ein kleines Stück Kork mit dem Mais aufziehen, dann treibt die ganze Geschichte noch verführerischer auf...:m


----------



## Karpfenfreak-94 (28. März 2008)

*AW: welcher köder auf karpfen am weiher*

wo bekomme ic eigentlich hart mai her vom feld?????


----------



## julian123 (29. März 2008)

*AW: welcher köder auf karpfen am weiher*

naja das würd ich dia nich raten.
kannste kaufen raifeisenmarkt, großbauer ma fagen oda i ein landhandel 
der is auch nich teuer kostet so 8 euro für 25 kg und damit kannst schon genug fütter fürs erste.
ja den mais kannste dann kochen so ne stunde manche lassen ihn vorher noch nen tag im wasser quellen.
ja nach dem kochen nochma 2 stunden im kochwasser stehn lassen beim kochen kannste ihn auch noch mit aroma verfeinern..... ja und dann kanns losgehn ne


----------

